# Big Dummy + 65mm Large Marges?



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Surly (nyuk nyuk nyuk) this question has been asked/answered before, I am a lazy mofo and cannot find the strength to use the "Search" functionality of this website. So, is it possible to run 26"x2.5" (~65mm) Surly Large Marge rims, mated to, let's say, oh, I dunno, some meaty-ass 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworm tires??? Is there ample clearance? I am really digging the fat tire thing (hooked on my 24"x3" Arrow Racing _Wide Bite_s on my Surly 1x1), and think it would be hecka-awesome-cool to have fatties on my new Big Dummy. Has anyone done this yet? OK, OK, if someone has done this with a Larry or Endomorph then for sure it's possible with a measly 2.5" wide Hookworm, yes?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I understand. Kids to look after. Dummy to build.

Here is something a propos:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=625468&highlight=Dumb+Pugsley


----------



## Kev-Bot (Jun 7, 2010)

*Slick Fat Dummy*

I did exactly that.

I found you had to cut off the spring tabs from the canti mounts, as the tire and rim are just too wide.

IMO, the ride was not too good. As the sidewalls of the hookworms have no "recurve" the added cush of the big tires is lost. Think low profile race car tires or rear tires on motorcycle choppers.

I've since changed to Sun singletrack with some old Conti Town and Country tires I have. Same as the Serfas Drifter Devo uses, but with nicer conti brown sidewalls.

I'll post pics of both later today.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

OK, thanks, got it now. So it is _possible_, more or less.


----------



## space49 (Jan 24, 2010)

That custom Black Sheep is still calling you L.P.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

space49 said:


> That custom Black Sheep is still calling you L.P.


Oh man, you just had to go and mention that thing, didn't you? Incidentally, I had actually been sneaking peeks at it on Black Sheep's website less than 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

pidgeonboyfarmer did it. as noted you have to take the canti bosses off:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=498139

from there you can follow to his flickr with more/better pics.

maybe call him out and as about ride quality as clearly he ran std wheels too...

g


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

this one from BiggerDummy on Flickr:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, gentlemen, for pointing me in the right direction. Glad to know it is possible.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

A just a little bit ago, in a drunken fury, I ordered up two 26"x2.5" Surly Large Marge rims, so that I will be able to have them built up for my Big Dummy and the 2.5" Maxxis Hookworms also on order. My wife honestly has no idea; yeah, I should probably tell her about the additional $500 we’re looking at with this bike, but it is probably best to just let her assume that the random eBay and Craigslist sells will gain back the seemingly lost money. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, the Cambria Bike people got me the Hookworms in amazing time (they arrived today), but the Large Marges are backordered (d’oh!). So it might be a while before I can have the hubs re-laced to the 36h Large Marges.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Today I received the 26"x2.5" Large Marge rims, and dropped them off with the local bike shop at the hands of a very well-known wheel builder in the Willow Glen (CA) area. Should be 3 - 4 weeks worth of wait time, but it will be worth it.  :thumbsup:


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I am really interested to hear your opinions on this.

What your impressions is on the benefits and trade offs.

The racing dummy is going v2.0, but one thing I did is go moderately fat @ 32mm.

But the trick I did was use a rim with the same ERD of the large marges, so I could easily relace them in a few hours if I decide to switch over...

So eager to hear your take on the large worm setup...

g

p.s. watch the racing dummy thread after interbike for the updated piccolo mount.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a thought that the two lowest (largest) chainrings in the cassette will become unusable with the added girth once the Large Marge rims come into the equation. No problem really, I usually lumber up hills in unusually high gear combos anyhow, but eventually an 8-speed Alfine build may have to fit the bill.

The other day after having mounted the 2.5" Hookworms (also done after several beers, since I couldn’t wait to try them out) on the stock 1" Salsa Gordo rims, I immediately noticed after the initial test ride that the ride quality had improved significantly! The turning response has increased and the turning confidence window has gone up as well. I must also confess they look really kickass on the Big Dummy! Cannot wait to get these suckas on the Large Marge rims.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

So how'd it work out?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh sorry, it has been working fine. Here are some pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/turdfarmer

I have been running the smaller and more practical 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworm tires for riding around town, but the Duro 26"x3" downhill tires were a blast on the trails.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Holy *****, I am loving your DIY "tire clearance adjustments". Excellent use of a linear force application tool.


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Man you're brave! I'd never try and modify my frame like that.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Warranties are for pu55ies!!! :lol: :winker:


----------

